# Highlands Inn



## ecwinch (Mar 8, 2009)

What is more surprising - that there is one of these units on e-bay, or that it appears to be from a PCC frontman.

Anyone interested in starting a pool on what this will sell for? High m/f vs a small number of points. But unique location.

Higland Inns.

Assume their is some internal preference for owning at that resort.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2009)

Highland Inn is beautiful.  I have stayed there several times, on the hotel side though.

I don't know, if I was going to pay extra for Highland Inn in terms of both purchase and M/F, I would probably want a fixed week have the home resort advantage.  I think the week advertised is a low season float and that leaves a bit too much to chance.  With a fixed week, I have a 6 month window where I don't have to give it up until I am ready to book something.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2009)

Guess - 10K....


----------



## GregGH (Mar 10, 2009)

I see they are using pictures from the hotel rooms (which have the better ocean view) ...sly devil

Do you get an advance timeframe to book your home resort in Hyatt over people who want to trade into from other Hyatt's?

Have they updated the interior in the last couple of years??

Greg

ps - anyone have url for map of units --see an ad for ...UNOBSTRUCTED OCEAN VIEWS FROM FULL DECK!! SECLUDED UNIT. .. "   trying to remember where these views are ...


----------



## PA- (Mar 10, 2009)

It is a fixed week, week 12.  While the season they bought is the lowest season, week 12 is probably the best week in this season as it is spring break for some folks.  1240 points could probably be bought for $3000 - $4000 in this economy.  The maintenance fee cost here is too high.  I'd pass on this one, there will be better deals to be had, and week 12 is an easy week to reserve I imagine.  The only reason to pay extra for this resort is if it's a hard to reserve week.  Otherwise, buy points elsewhere where they're cheapest.


----------



## Kal (Mar 10, 2009)

GregGH said:


> ...ps - anyone have url for map of units...


 
Go *Here* for a map of the units and unit layout. [Scroll down to the Highlands Inn].


----------



## Nanoose (Mar 11, 2009)

Funny in the type description it says "Mountain/Skiing" . . . Skiing??? Where?

Maintenance fees are $1279 per year! YIKES!

It is a beautiful location.  We stayed about 7 or 8 years ago . . . I hope the interiors have been updated since then . . . .


----------



## GregGH (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi

OK -- eBay auction went for $4,605 ... ( without any reserve issues it seems) 

questions

Bidder asked what unit - seller say #212 -- are you always buying a specific unit?  If you buy a floating week - do you have a floating unit?  If you buy a fixed week -do you get a fixed unit?

Notice on map ( thanks for the link - and nice work to keep up the data on Hyatt ) that 212 is 'garden view' - so the view if fixed units will really determine the price.

I have been hot and cold on Highlands in the  past .... am I warming? ...the interior just doesn't have any feel - hard to describe - but love Carmel in general.  And there are few options for other locations in same or similar locations (south or north of San Fran)

Greg


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 13, 2009)

GregGH said:


> Hi
> 
> OK -- eBay auction went for $4,605 ... ( without any reserve issues it seems)
> 
> ...



I agree with Greg.  Carmel and the Central Coast of California are incomparably beautiful.  The Highlands Inn is a unique property, built on a cliff about 300 feet above the crashing surf below.

The hotel is a much nicer lodging experience, however, than the TS units are.  They badly need updating.  One other downside of the TS units: they are converted hotel rooms so they lack many of the modern amenities us experienced TS owners have come to expect.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 13, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> I agree with Greg.  Carmel and the Central Coast of California are incomparably beautiful.  The Highlands Inn is a unique property, built on a cliff about 300 feet above the crashing surf below.
> 
> The hotel is a much nicer lodging experience, however, than the TS units are.  They badly need updating.  One other downside of the TS units: they are converted hotel rooms so they lack many of the modern amenities us experienced TS owners have come to expect.




I completely disagree with you in your statement in regards to the Hyatt TS here in Carmel.  Have you been to them lately? These units have all the modern amenities and also the resort just got washers and dryers (not in each room but as a whole)

We actually live here in Carmel and visit and send out guest all the time to the Hyatt Carmel never have had a complaint yet except they would rater stay at our house.

Hyatt has done so many new things here in Carmel you need to come and enjoy the resort you will love the resort and love the area.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 14, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> I completely disagree with you in your statement in regards to the Hyatt TS here in Carmel.  Have you been to them lately? These units have all the modern amenities and also the resort just got washers and dryers (not in each room but as a whole)
> 
> We actually live here in Carmel and visit and send out guest all the time to the Hyatt Carmel never have had a complaint yet except they would rater stay at our house.
> 
> Hyatt has done so many new things here in Carmel you need to come and enjoy the resort you will love the resort and love the area.



Hello

OK - lets agree to disagree - just rip out the hot tub and put in furniture that seems to fit the smaller space available.

Any answers on the FIXED units -or floating units ??  I had asked ...

Greg


----------



## bdh (Mar 15, 2009)

GregGH said:


> Hello
> 
> Any answers on the FIXED units -or floating units ??  I had asked ...
> 
> Greg



Your deed will have a specific week and unit number - you are guaranteed that week and unit during the HRPP (Home Resort Preference Period) - the HRPP starts 12 months prior to the deeded week date and ends 6 months prior to your deeded week - if you not have not confirmed the use of your week 6 months prior to the deeded week check in date, the week/unit is opened up to all other Hyatt owners.  When you do not confirmed your use by the end of the HRPP period, your deeded week is automatically converted to points to use within Hyatt or II.


----------



## wilma (Mar 15, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> I completely disagree with you in your statement in regards to the Hyatt TS here in Carmel.  Have you been to them lately? These units have all the modern amenities and also the resort just got washers and dryers (not in each room but as a whole)



We stayed at the Carmel vacation club in January and our unit had an ancient TV, certainly not a modern flatscreen, and no DVD. They are lovely units because of the great views and location but they do not have "all the modern amenities".


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 15, 2009)

wilma said:


> We stayed at the Carmel vacation club in January and our unit had an ancient TV, certainly not a modern flatscreen, and no DVD. They are lovely units because of the great views and location but they do not have "all the modern amenities".



Wilma,

Yes you are right, We also at Hyatt Tahoe do not have flat screen but they are still HD TV and I know the board in Tahoe are considering blue ray players,new table and chairs on the patio,new BBQ area,redo the front lobby.

Here is the problem do you want brand new things in every room during these hard times ? If you do then you MF's will rise rise rise. Many items have a life span and when you start to replace those items early it cost all of us.

 Again, I urge ANY HYATT OWNER that either owns at Tahoe or stays at Tahoe be heard this current board is listening to you and a few board members are actually going to read what you say on Tug at the HOA Board meeting in Tahoe on the 26 of March 2009. 

If you want brand new stuff in the rooms tell the board but do not complain when you have to pay higher MF's!!!! It is very plain and simple to understand.


----------



## jkc22 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi Guys:

Newbie here, but had been lurking around for a while.... anyway, I placed the bid on eBay for the Highlands Inn. I'm hoping this will go through smoothly. It too went through the Timeshare Closing Services / Vacation Innovations.

I, too, have mixed feelings about the HI. I actually am more familiar with the hotel side than the TS side. That said, even when I stayed at the hotel side earlier this year, some interiors were dated, but still manageable. However, the hotel was by no means a "Park Hyatt" standard hotel, thus the downgrade to "Hyatt" now. 

Like for many, the location is the reason behind the purchase. We celebrated many birthdays and anniversaries there and definitely are looking to return, and week 12 is around family reunions and anniversaries, so it worked out well for us. 

My challenge now is to handle the 1,240 points that would move from CUP into LCUP this month (within the next two weeks) associated with this TS.

I am also a top-tier member of Gold Passport, so exchanging to Gold Passport points would have been nice, but not an option here.

As for $ per point, I actually got a better deal here ($4.5/point) than the week 48 I bought at the High Sierra (paid close to $5.8/point).....definitely looking to some more "bargains" coming around this year........ 

Nice to see so many are familiar with the Highlands! Cheers! 

Edited to add:
Reading the documents I've found out that it's actually a Unit 12 / Week 4 ownership, not Week 12. Otherwise it would have been Platinum. Week 4 is mom's birthday week, most years. Not bad.


----------



## wilma (Mar 15, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Wilma,
> 
> Yes you are right, We also at Hyatt Tahoe do not have flat screen but they are still HD TV and I know the board in Tahoe are considering blue ray players,new table and chairs on the patio,new BBQ area,redo the front lobby.
> 
> ...



People owning at Carmel already pay high maintenance fees (>$1200) and should have had flat screen tvs put in  a couple of years ago when the economy was good and many resorts were upgrading. The tvs in the Carmel  units are ancient and if I owned there I would not be happy.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 15, 2009)

Wilma,

Highland Inn has fewer units and probably higher expenses than other TS in the HVC.  The golf carts, staff, restaurants, and grounds all take manpower and money to operate.  When I was staying there in the Hotel side, I see far more people working than when I stayed at the HBH.  Also I think property taxes can be substantial.  

I love Carmel / Highland Inn for the ocean view and I think I don't watch much TV while there.  I don't go to Carmel to sit in the room and watch TV - enjoy the spa tub indoor maybe   I far prefer to sit on the patio or restaurant looking out or go visit in the surrounding area.  If they wait 1-2 years when the TV is likely to be scheduled for replacement, they can get bigger and better since the prices are dropping so much the last year.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 15, 2009)

Jkc 22,

congrats on winning the Highland Inn auction and also on your High Sierra purchase.  I think you are also on FT?  I am Snoopyo there and also a Hyatt Diamond.

I looked at the exchange options and it really is not worth it for conversion to GP points, especially since your your M/F is high and a hotel room at Higland Inn on the hotel side would be 18K normal or 28K+ for Diamond force...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 15, 2009)

As to the points moving to LCUP, can you get the seller or the closing company to make some reservations for you?  How many points do you have?

The contract I bought which is going through final steps of registration with Hyatt should give me 2-4 weeks before the II deposit dates and 4 months before LCUP so I think I can make use of it and it was only half of a years worth of points.


----------



## jkc22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I think the point is moot now....I reread the contract and it appears the anniversary is Week 4, so the points (entire 1,240) is already in LCUP....hopefully I will be able to jump on something within 60 days in the next 4 months..... Will call the selling agent tomorrow anyway to see if any reservations / accommodations could be done while we are in escrow.....



MaryH said:


> As to the points moving to LCUP, can you get the seller or the closing company to make some reservations for you?  How many points do you have?


----------



## GregGH (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi
Had a PM form another TUG'r saying my question was confusing ... I can do that at times

Question --when you buy a FIXED WEEK --are you also buying a specific unit number as well -or will you get  random unit at checkin

Greg


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 15, 2009)

*Good question.*



GregGH said:


> Hi
> Had a PM form another TUG'r saying my question was confusing ... I can do that at times
> 
> Question --when you buy a FIXED WEEK --are you also buying a specific unit number as well -or will you get  random unit at checkin
> ...



I believe one is buying a fixed WEEK and fixed UNIT number (i.e view). If you attend a sales presentation at HI they really try to sell you on the views and they charge plenty for a slightly better view. The same week, same since unit size BUT different view can command $1000s more. Its funny, because if you stay outside the week you purchased you can get any view unit, go figure.  

The sales staff at HI totally ignore the whole "points are points" discussion. At Wild Oak Ranch, all they sell is the "points are points" aspect. 

-TJ


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 15, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Wilma,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point Bob, I will e-mail Steve and the others this week. Thanks for the reminder. 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 15, 2009)

GregGH said:


> Hi
> Had a PM form another TUG'r saying my question was confusing ... I can do that at times
> 
> Question --when you buy a FIXED WEEK --are you also buying a specific unit number as well -or will you get  random unit at checkin
> ...



Greg,

When you buy a Hyatt you are buying a fixed week and a fixed unit.

If you trade with in Hyatt or any other week that your fixed week you can get any unit at the resort it is up to Hyatt.


----------



## wilma (Mar 16, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Wilma,
> 
> Highland Inn has fewer units and probably higher expenses than other TS in the HVC.  The golf carts, staff, restaurants, and grounds all take manpower and money to operate.  When I was staying there in the Hotel side, I see far more people working than when I stayed at the HBH.  Also I think property taxes can be substantial.
> 
> I love Carmel / Highland Inn for the ocean view and I think I don't watch much TV while there.  I don't go to Carmel to sit in the room and watch TV - enjoy the spa tub indoor maybe   I far prefer to sit on the patio or restaurant looking out or go visit in the surrounding area.  If they wait 1-2 years when the TV is likely to be scheduled for replacement, they can get bigger and better since the prices are dropping so much the last year.



I don't sit around the room watching tv either, I was responding to Carmel85 constant cheerleading  that Highlands Inn units "have all the modern amenities". They don't. Also, the vacation club is not responsible for paying for all the expenses of the restaurants, they are mostly used by hotel guests & outside diners. The maintenance fees have been adequate to pay for improvements like flatscreen tvs, especially since there are few resort amenities here--very small pool, no tennis courts, limited resort grounds.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 16, 2009)

wilma said:


> I don't sit around the room watching tv either, I was responding to Carmel85 constant cheerleading  that Highlands Inn units "have all the modern amenities". They don't. Also, the vacation club is not responsible for paying for all the expenses of the restaurants, they are mostly used by hotel guests & outside diners. The maintenance fees have been adequate to pay for improvements like flatscreen tvs, especially since there are few resort amenities here--very small pool, no tennis courts, limited resort grounds.



Well said, Wilma.  For those of us who are paid the extra price for ownership in the Hyatt or Starwood systems (and, to a lesser extent, the Marriott and Hilton systems), we've come to expect a certain level of amenities.  I completely agree with the post saying that--when staying at such a beautiful location as Carmel--TV is not going to be a priority.  That said, Carmel85 needs to concede that Highlands Inn is not up to par with other resorts in the Hyatt system and needs updating.  Its MF's are comparable to what we pay in the Starwood system and owners and guests of Highlands Inn have a right to expect more.


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2009)

*Hyatt isn't all that.*

Since this thread has gotten into this topic, I think that there has been excessive cheerleading    about Hyatt in general for years now on this BBS.  It's a good timeshare system with some unique locations, but it's not "all that". I've read so many times overzealous Hyatt owners post about how Hyatt is the "cream of the crop" or it is "so much better than Marriott", etc.  Here are my impressions of the Hyatt resorts that I have visited and/or stayed at:

*High Sierra Lodge, Lake Tahoe*:  Beautiful grounds.  Nice but not overly impressive resort.  Not as nice as Marriott's Timber Lodge which has more upscale decor, better architecture, and a better location.

*Highlands Inn, Carmel*:  Stunning setting with incredible views from some areas of the complex.  A bit run down and desperately in need of updating.  The resort is, of course, a timeshare conversion from an existing property and that means many limitations.  However, I wish I could say that they "did the best they could with what they had to work with". But they haven't.  Needs a lot of work.

*Pinon Point, Sedona*:  Sweeping views from the beautiful pool area are extremely nice.  Drab brown buildings.  Tiny grounds, catwalks to villas, and poor views from many villas are all negatives and reflect the very high density of this resort.  Too many villas on too small of a lot.

*Mountain Lodge, Beaver Creek*:  Looks nice on the outside, not so great on the inside.  Getting a little worn.  Not much in the way of staff or amenities.  A nice resort, but boring outside of ski season.  Could be better.

*Main Street Station, Breckenridge*:  This is a nice property.  Good location for skiing or summer.  Easy walk into town.  Good architecture and decor.  This one is a winner.

*Grand Aspen*:  Packed with luxury features, but not a resort I particularly enjoyed.  The furniture was way too big for the rather small rooms.  Decor left a bit to be desired. Staff was inconsistent.  It's clear Hyatt spent a ton of money on this property, but it misses the mark.  Daily maid service is a great plus.

Obviously, I haven't been to all of the Hyatts, but I have been to quite a few of them.  Just thought I'd share my opinion of the ones I have visited. Unfortunately, most of my experiences haven't lived up to the hype that is so over the top on this board.  Hyatt is a good timeshare system, but a little realism wouldn't be a bad thing if the HOA does, indeed, read this.

Steve


----------



## oinksx3 (Mar 19, 2009)

The comparison with Hyatt High Sierra and Marriott's Timber Lodge misses the whole north shore versus south shore/stateline dynamic.  They are really two different kinds of vacations.  I own both Mariotts and Hyatts and just finished staying at the High Sierra Lodge.  I find HSL very charming and like the north shore location.  Very peaceful and quiet.  I like the ability to use the neighboring Hyatt Hotel's pools, restaurants, spa, casino and exercise facilities.  I would not rush out and upgrade the TV's before their regular maintenance replacement.  The problem that I perceive with the Hyatt strategy is that they are trying to be both a good/great timeshare and an upscale fractional property and it makes a strange mix.  They definitely need more resorts.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 26, 2009)

oinksx3 said:


> The comparison with Hyatt High Sierra and Marriott's Timber Lodge misses the whole north shore versus south shore/stateline dynamic.  They are really two different kinds of vacations.  I own both Mariotts and Hyatts and just finished staying at the High Sierra Lodge.  I find HSL very charming and like the north shore location.  Very peaceful and quiet.



Two comments: 1) I agree that the North and South shores of Lake Tahoe represent much different vacation experiences.  That said, I would make a further distinction: the California side of North Lake Tahoe is quiet, classy, embracing the spectacular beauty of one of the deepest and clearest lakes in all of North America.  The Nevada side, however, is sadly filled with a lot of run-down, honky-tonk casinos that lend it a trashy look.  There is a huge and noticeable difference as soon as you cross the state line; 2) Marriott Timber Lodge is a really first-class resort with a large variety of amenities...a lot of fun and has the usual excellent Marriott staff and service.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 27, 2009)

Steve said:


> Since this thread has gotten into this topic, I think that there has been excessive cheerleading    about Hyatt in general for years now on this BBS.  It's a good timeshare system with some unique locations, but it's not "all that". I've read so many times overzealous Hyatt owners post about how Hyatt is the "cream of the crop" or it is "so much better than Marriott", etc.  Here are my impressions of the Hyatt resorts that I have visited and/or stayed at:
> 
> *High Sierra Lodge, Lake Tahoe*:  Beautiful grounds.  Nice but not overly impressive resort.  Not as nice as Marriott's Timber Lodge which has more upscale decor, better architecture, and a better location.
> 
> ...




Cmon Steve, you mention realism, All timeshares arent what they are hyped up to be- except perhaps Aviara.  I used to own at Marriott Timber Lodge and you know as well as I do--- Hyatt is a level classier. Sounds like, you just have a problem with people being hyped over the timeshares they own.


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Cmon Steve, you mention realism, All timeshares arent what they are hyped up to be- except perhaps Aviara.  I used to own at Marriott Timber Lodge and you know as well as I do--- Hyatt is a level classier. Sounds like, you just have a problem with people being hyped over the timeshares they own.



Hi Benjamin,

While the Hyatt timeshares in Colorado are definitely a "level classier" than the Marriott timeshares in Colorado...this is not true of a lot of other locations.  While overall they are fairly similar in quality, I think that Timber Lodge is classier than High Sierra Lodge.  Everything from the swimming pool...to the decor...to the architecture...to the public areas...is superior at the Marriott.  The Hyatt has nicer grounds and is located next to a Hyatt hotel, but I think Marriott has the edge.

A more clear cut example exists when comparing Marriott's Newport Coast Villas to Hyatt's Highlands Inn.  This one is really impossible to contend.  While both properties have stunning views of their respective coastlines, the Marriott is much newer, purpose built as a timeshare, and has far better decor, architecture, amenities, etc.  In this case, even the grounds are far superior at the Marriott.

I don't have a problem with people being enthusiastic about the properties where they own...and I don't currently own either Marriott or Hyatt.  What surprises me, however, is the lack of rational perspective that is often in evidence on this Hyatt board.  The very fact that so many Hyatt owners seem to be so over the top in their gushing praise for Hyatt...and/or overly defensive about any criticism of Hyatt...makes me wonder what they're so insecure about.

Hyatt is a good timeshare system.  But it's not as superior to the other name brands as some people would like to think.  Just check out the TUG ratings.  There are nine Marriotts in the TUG Top 30...but only one Hyatt. (Mountain Lodge...which is currently No. 13.)  That is realism.  

Steve


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 28, 2009)

Steve:  One thing we noticed was when we did the Hyatt sales tour in Sedona we were quite impressed with what we were shown; however when Tuggers commented on the LOCATIONS of most of the one bedroom units -- they had miserable views and in Sedona that is crucial.


----------



## calgal (Mar 28, 2009)

*disagree about High Sierra Lodge*

There is nothing like staying here in the summer, walking down to the private beach, and having the beach crew set you up for the day with lounges, umbrellas, continuous food service, etc. Incline Village, which is in Nevada, is as upscale and classy as any town in the US. The street the Hyatt hotel is on (one block from the timeshare) is lined with mansions. The South Lake Tahoe location of Timber Lodge has a far greater population/car/commercial presence.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> While the Hyatt timeshares in Colorado are definitely a "level classier" than the Marriott timeshares in Colorado...this is not true of a lot of other locations.  While overall they are fairly similar in quality, I think that Timber Lodge is classier than High Sierra Lodge.  Everything from the swimming pool...to the decor...to the architecture...to the public areas...is superior at the Marriott.  The Hyatt has nicer grounds and is located next to a Hyatt hotel, but I think Marriott has the edge.
> 
> ...



You are right about NCV - I still prefer Sierra and Incline to Timber Lodge

when I owned at Marriott-I was excited about Marriott- so  I raved about Marriott - in spite of the archaic reservation system.  same with HGVC and also Hyatt- Overall I am happier with my Hyatt than I ever was with Marriott. My HGVCs are nice but a level below... I think.


----------



## bdh (Mar 30, 2009)

Steve said:


> While the Hyatt timeshares in Colorado are definitely a "level classier" than the Marriott timeshares in Colorado...this is not true of a lot of other locations.  While overall they are fairly similar in quality, I think that Timber Lodge is classier than High Sierra Lodge.  Everything from the swimming pool...to the decor...to the architecture...to the public areas...is superior at the Marriott.  The Hyatt has nicer grounds and is located next to a Hyatt hotel, but I think Marriott has the edge.
> 
> A more clear cut example exists when comparing Marriott's Newport Coast Villas to Hyatt's Highlands Inn.  This one is really impossible to contend.  While both properties have stunning views of their respective coastlines, the Marriott is much newer, purpose built as a timeshare, and has far better decor, architecture, amenities, etc.  In this case, even the grounds are far superior at the Marriott.
> 
> ...



The comparisons of a specific property of one brand to a specific property of another brand could go on forever as you can pick an apple out of one barrel and an orange out of another and is really pointless as you could do it from now till the end of time and never really come to any significant conclusions (cause you're comparing apples and oranges).

It seems one of the biggest differences between the brands is that there are a lot more unhappy Marriott owners than there are unhappy Hyatt owners - you see that when reading the various TUG posts.  I'm not sure if it's because Marriott has more locations/members than Hyatt, but you seldom see a Hyatt thread with the kind of negative comments seen on the Marriott board.

Why do you think that is Steve?  Has Marriott burned that many bridges with its owners or is the Hyatt crowd really that pleased with the product or just still drinking the kool-aid?


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2009)

If you just compare the reservation systems that in itself would account for many unhappy Marriott campers.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 30, 2009)

bdh said:


> It seems one of the biggest differences between the brands is that there are a lot more unhappy Marriott owners than there are unhappy Hyatt owners - you see that when reading the various TUG posts.



It more owners, more resorts, and the respective age of the systems. A greater percentatage of MVCI resorts are now 10-20 years old, meaning more special assessments. And there is a direct correlation to special assessments and angry owners.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with the answers that have been given.  Marriott is a much older and much larger timeshare system.  Most Marriott owners are happy...and the TUG Poll of owners on the Marriott board reflects that.  But Marriott entered the timeshare industry in 1984...and older resorts are much more expensive to maintain than newer ones.  Also, the larger the group of owners...the greater the chance that some will be dissatisfied.  

Steve


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 3, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> I don't have a problem with people being enthusiastic about the properties where they own...and I don't currently own either Marriott or Hyatt.  What surprises me, however, is the lack of rational perspective that is often in evidence on this Hyatt board.  The very fact that so many Hyatt owners seem to be so over the top in their gushing praise for Hyatt...and/or overly defensive about any criticism of Hyatt...makes me wonder what they're so insecure about.
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve
I dont think its fair to say Hyatt owners are insecure. Hyatt is a wonderful timeshare with a great system. Owners are naturally excited, and there are very little complaints compared to other systems. where did you get the idea
They are insecure?


----------

